

Think Cops Are Locked Out of the New iPhone? Guess Again - SuperbCrew
http://mashable.com/2014/09/27/police-can-still-get-your-iphone-data/

======
higherpurpose
I realize defending against forensics tools may be quite hard since the police
would already have the device to do whatever it wants with it, but it still
looks to me like Apple isn't doing much to protect iPhones against forensics
tools - perhaps on purpose.

>Data is still available, as long as iTunes and iCloud reign

That should be true against Android L's new encryption, too, if Google intends
to leave the "loophole" that lets you "recover" your pattern lock/pin through
your Gmail account. The only way I've seen that not to work is when using two-
factor (using Google Authenticator not SMS, since I imagine it would be pretty
easy for authorities to spoof your phone's number with the carrier's help).

